# Middle Harbour/Balmoral on Sat 17 Nov



## Pedros (Oct 21, 2007)

I am very keen to learn the ancient and highly skilled art of catching a kingfish from kayak in Sydney Harbour.

I am a deft hand at pulling in squid, but yet to translate that into anything more than Calamari rings.

I will be launching from Middle Harbour early Sat am, and could meet fellow yakkers around Balmoral.

I will be in an orange Hobie Adventure

Let me know if anyone is up for it?

Pedros


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Pedros

anyway you can do Sunday !!!

Regards

Woppie


----------



## Pedros (Oct 21, 2007)

Wopfish

Sunday morn would be OK if we got out at dawn


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

This trip has changed to Sunday AM now. Will repost.


----------

